# Unattractive Photos...



## ToniTails (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok enough with the prettiness- how about one of those not-so- pretty moments?
post 'em if you dare!!!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 21, 2014)

i'll start -Why is it when I make a video, it always shows the most dorky, awkward looking still on the wholllllllle thing as my main image??? hm??? 

View attachment 1098387_527911257282552_1225783206_n.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 21, 2014)

i must be the only one with fugly pics on this board--- oh well i'm here to entertain the masses with my messed up fizz ace

View attachment attack.jpg


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 21, 2014)

Funny faces aside, I'd kill for your hair. :smitten:


----------



## Saisha (Jun 21, 2014)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who goofs off in front of the camera (that is if you can get me to take my picture)! Great pictures


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm known to purposely take bad/goofy pictures. I send them to annoy people and things like that. It's pretty awesome. Lol. 

View attachment IMG_20140615_023255.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jun 21, 2014)

Carla, love the expression in your eyes  too cute!!


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Jun 23, 2014)

unflattering screenshots ftw!
View attachment 10151834_10202528017339753_2527862488925462162_n.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jun 23, 2014)

BigCutieMargot said:


> unflattering screenshots ftw!
> View attachment 115161



Unflattering my eye! You are one of those rare exceptions in life that I don't think could ever take a bad picture!!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 23, 2014)

BAHHHH HAHAHAHahahahahaha!!! that's what i'm talkin' bout!!!!




CarlaSixx said:


> I'm known to purposely take bad/goofy pictures. I send them to annoy people and things like that. It's pretty awesome. Lol.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 23, 2014)

hehe you look perturbed madam 




BigCutieMargot said:


> unflattering screenshots ftw!
> View attachment 115161


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 23, 2014)

fun with tape 

View attachment 166651_10150172247099622_6136826_n.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jun 24, 2014)

Selfie fail.

I wasn't going to share this, but it seems appropriate for this thread. Bathroom selfies must be stopped.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 24, 2014)

I have seen some shit.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 24, 2014)

I've got a vault of weird faces. Haha 

View attachment 1396244090890.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 24, 2014)

i wouldn't classify this as unattractive, but i never understand why people don't crop the toilets out of their photos lol





Dromond said:


> Selfie fail.
> 
> I wasn't going to share this, but it seems appropriate for this thread. Bathroom selfies must be stopped.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 24, 2014)

you look like the most confused muppet ever- so cute lol





CarlaSixx said:


> I've got a vault of weird faces. Haha


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 24, 2014)

BAHAHAHAHA- pretty, but you're looking into my soul and stuff




Tracyarts said:


> I have seen some shit.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 24, 2014)

i'm starting to think i may not be the only person in the world who makes faces at themselves in the mirror 
View attachment 269523_10150343042429622_2375348_n.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

ToniTails said:


> i'm starting to think i may not be the only person in the world who makes faces at themselves in the mirror



Are you kidding? I'm known for making faces in the mirror - I look like a Kabuki actor sometimes when I do!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 24, 2014)

oh me too- i have issues lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 24, 2014)

My favorite goofy faced photo





edited to add:




Alex took this one..


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 25, 2014)

Hhahha! I love this. LOVE this!! I giggled way too much over it. 



Tracyarts said:


> I have seen some shit.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 25, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> My favorite goofy faced photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice try, Megan. But you still fail to look unattractive.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 25, 2014)

Here's your chance to throw some darts 

View attachment 115225


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 25, 2014)

ToniTails said:


> fun with tape


Wow, you sure are brave!


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 25, 2014)

BigCutieMargot said:


> unflattering screenshots ftw!
> View attachment 115161


Nope, still gorgeous.


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 25, 2014)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've got a vault of weird faces. Haha


Oh, that's a good one!


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 25, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Here's your chance to throw some darts
> 
> View attachment 115225


WOW! That's impressive!:bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jun 25, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Here's your chance to throw some darts
> 
> View attachment 115225



I fights to da finnich cuz I eats my spinnich...


----------



## Saisha (Jun 25, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> WOW! That's impressive!:bow:



Thanks - you should see my cross-eyed trick - freaks people out 



Dromond said:


> I fights to da finnich cuz I eats my spinnich...



Oh man, you *would* mention that song!  The first picture of me is when I am about an hour old and I have one eye closed and am scowling at the photographer - I always say I look like Popeye in it!


----------



## hots_towel (Jun 26, 2014)

ToniTails said:


> i'll start -Why is it when I make a video, it always shows the most dorky, awkward looking still on the wholllllllle thing as my main image??? hm???



Ehh I don't buy it. You're still a gorgeous gal, even whilst making silly faces. Same goes for the other posters too


----------



## Dromond (Jun 26, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Oh man, you *would* mention that song!  The first picture of me is when I am about an hour old and I have one eye closed and am scowling at the photographer - I always say I look like Popeye in it!



I am just that good.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 26, 2014)

Dromond said:


> I am just that good.



Gonna have to concur with that. :bow:


----------



## MasterMike (Jun 28, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> My favorite goofy faced photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate the effort, but you just can't stop being adorable, Megan! You are an absolute doll.


----------



## Deacone (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2014)

lol, this was taken at the pool last week.. scrunchie face.. it was bright out:


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 29, 2014)

well kids...it's 430 am and this is hot off the presses...yesterday hair..no makeup...doesn't get more embarrassing...lol

View attachment 115280


----------



## Saisha (Jun 29, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Deacone's photos





HottiMegan said:


> lol, this was taken at the pool last week.. scrunchie face.. it was bright out:





luvmybhm said:


> well kids...it's 430 am and this is hot off the presses...yesterday hair..no makeup...doesn't get more embarrassing...lol


All three of you ladies (and HottiMegan's DH) look beautiful (& handsome in DH's case)


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 29, 2014)

HAhahahahah y'all are cracking me up!!! 

View attachment Capture2.JPG


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay. I've got a real contender for unfortunate unattractiveness. This is from a 2012 "scavenger hunt" (GISHWHES anyone?) where my team tried to recreate the Brady Bunch group photo as ridiculously as possible. I'm kind of scared of myself in this pic! 

You've been warned . . . . 

View attachment GISHWHES 45 Brady Bunch Malark Maria T.jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 30, 2014)

mid-competition, i dunno what's worse..that hideous face or that gross neck vain


----------



## Saisha (Jun 30, 2014)

My Cousin Itt imitation

View attachment 115322


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 30, 2014)

ClashCityRocker said:


> mid-competition, i dunno what's worse..that hideous face or that gross neck vain



wow..human pretzel! i am not sure people are meant to bend that way .

good for you! :bow:

saisha: i wish i could grow my hair that long! i would take the wind in face thing...


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 1, 2014)

i have a cousin it impression, too!

View attachment 140521_0075.jpg






Saisha said:


> My Cousin Itt imitation
> 
> View attachment 115322


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 1, 2014)

i love it! you look like a bunny rabbit- how'd that competition go?




ClashCityRocker said:


> mid-competition, i dunno what's worse..that hideous face or that gross neck vain


----------



## Saisha (Jul 1, 2014)

ToniTails said:


> i have a cousin it impression, too!



LOL - Excellent!!  I'd rep ya but I'm out of reps.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok, I'll play. I was yawning. 

View attachment yawn.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jul 3, 2014)

How not to take a selfie! 
and yes I know the bathroom mirror needs cleaning.

View attachment 115364


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 3, 2014)

OK, I'll play... 

View attachment Katie's camera Feb 2013 103.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 4, 2014)

View attachment 115380


We were literally getting a cadaver from the cooler to perform a forensic autopsy, and someone says, "let's take a picture!" I was opposed and started screaming, "Nooooooo!" 

Also, we didn't need face masks, yet


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 4, 2014)

After I've applied makeup I like to take a selfie to see if I may be missing some details with the naked eye. Sometimes I notice that things weren't blended well or that I, ahem, missed some other details that I failed to take into account. I find the mess so amusing that I often take messed up selfies just to entertain myself.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 4, 2014)

BullseyeB said:


> OK, I'll play...



You look so cute 



FatAndProud said:


> We were literally getting a cadaver from the cooler to perform a forensic autopsy, and someone says, "let's take a picture!" I was opposed and started screaming, "Nooooooo!"
> 
> Also, we didn't need face masks, yet



Great group pic  Love your expression 



LillyBBBW said:


> After I've applied makeup I like to take a selfie to see if I may be missing some details with the naked eye. Sometimes I notice that things weren't blended well or that I, ahem, missed some other details that I failed to take into account. I find the mess so amusing that I often take messed up selfies just to entertain myself.



You look gorgeous in purple!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 5, 2014)

This is supposed to be the unattractive photo thread. So far I'm seeing way too much attractiveness.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jul 5, 2014)

Okay, so this is me...in the hospital...getting dialysis. Pretty rough compared to what I "normally" look like!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 5, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> After I've applied makeup I like to take a selfie to see if I may be missing some details with the naked eye. Sometimes I notice that things weren't blended well or that I, ahem, missed some other details that I failed to take into account. I find the mess so amusing that I often take messed up selfies just to entertain myself.





Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Okay, so this is me...in the hospital...getting dialysis. Pretty rough compared to what I "normally" look like!



Nothing either of you can do will mess up those incredible eyes! :smitten:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 5, 2014)

Dromond said:


> This is supposed to be the unattractive photo thread. So far I'm seeing way too much attractiveness.



And you're _complaining_ about this?


----------



## Dromond (Jul 5, 2014)

An observation rather than a complaint. I never complain about beautiful women being beautiful.


----------



## Deacone (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 5, 2014)

hahahahaha - this thread makes me giggle!!!!

View attachment 10458022_714001828659199_4665152087586093521_n.jpg
View attachment 10401988_714001751992540_1168144284786450466_n.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 5, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Thanks - you should see my cross-eyed trick - freaks people out
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, you *would* mention that song!  The first picture of me is when I am about an hour old and I have one eye closed and am scowling at the photographer - I always say I look like Popeye in it!




I have a popeye pic of my kid when he was a little baby! lol

View attachment skysilly.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jul 5, 2014)

Toot-toot!


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 6, 2014)

awww you look really cute actually, but feel better soon sweety!!!!




Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Okay, so this is me...in the hospital...getting dialysis. Pretty rough compared to what I "normally" look like!


----------



## Saisha (Jul 6, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Okay, so this is me...in the hospital...getting dialysis. Pretty rough compared to what I "normally" look like!



I hope you feel better soon!! I think you look fantastic regardless 



ToniTails said:


> I have a popeye pic of my kid when he was a little baby! lol
> 
> View attachment 115418



I love that pic :wubu: he is just too cute


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 6, 2014)

we did a mad hatter tea party today
my son wasn't enthusiastic when i told
him i plan to do my make up like this 
everyday from now on...

View attachment Image13.jpg


View attachment CAM00707.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jul 7, 2014)

New bras that I ordered that are way too big....

View attachment 115449


----------



## fritzi (Jul 7, 2014)

Dromond said:


> This is supposed to be the unattractive photo thread. So far I'm seeing way too much attractiveness.



This thread just shows that some people are plain photogenic no matter what. 

When I teach a new class, I always look at the pictures beforehand. Once I walked back out of the classroom because I thought it was the wrong group - they looked like totally different people through the camera lense.

It's often surprising - positive as well as negative -how little pictures have to do with the real 3-dimensional active person.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jul 8, 2014)

fritzi said:


> It's often surprising - positive as well as negative -how little pictures have to do with the real 3-dimensional active person.



You need to check out stereo photography!

(Sorry, I have a habit of promoting it every chance I get)


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 10, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA love it!



Saisha said:


> New bras that I ordered that are way too big....
> 
> View attachment 115449


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay, this HAS to be ruled as pretty darn ugly...





or this...


----------



## Saisha (Jul 10, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Okay, this HAS to be ruled as pretty darn ugly...



Not even close. And you've got a gorgeous complexion! :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jul 10, 2014)

Saisha said:


> New bras that I ordered that are way too big....
> 
> View attachment 115449



You look Bramish.


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 10, 2014)

hottiemegan you totally suck at being ugly- no offense- just too darn cute i reckon  <giggles>


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 11, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Not even close. And you've got a gorgeous complexion! :bow:





ToniTails said:


> hottiemegan you totally suck at being ugly- no offense- just too darn cute i reckon  <giggles>



Well, thank you  I'll keep trying to find my unattractive photos though


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 14, 2014)

selfies are always just one sec away from DERP
View attachment 182356_345839285489751_1450417176_nb.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 15, 2014)

ta-da!

View attachment 1173862_539846176089060_1376547472_n.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jul 18, 2014)

ToniTails said:


> ta-da!



Oh how cute are you two!!! :bow:

Here's what I call my beauty-school dropout picture 

View attachment 115611


----------



## Dromond (Jul 19, 2014)

I feel pretty.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 19, 2014)

Good Lord, Dro! Was this for a sleep study? 

I gots news for ya...you may feel pretty, but you aren't in this pic!


----------



## Saisha (Jul 19, 2014)

Dromond said:


> I feel pretty.


You're missing a big bow on top of your head!  I hope you don't have this much trouble with Christmas lights 
Medical testing is never fun but glad to see you kept your sense of humor!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, it was for a sleep study. I just knew I had to grab a selfie to share.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2014)

Dromond said:


> I feel pretty.



Ooooo, attractive!  Weird thing about these studies. How is anybody supposed to sleep with all these things pinned to your face and something clipped on your finger? I have to have one soon and I'm dreading it.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 19, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ooooo, attractive!  Weird thing about these studies. How is anybody supposed to sleep with all these things pinned to your face and something clipped on your finger? I have to have one soon and I'm dreading it.



Exactly! I mean, you would think that every single person who gets hooked up like this would show some sort of sleep disturbance! Oh my!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ooooo, attractive!  Weird thing about these studies. How is anybody supposed to sleep with all these things pinned to your face and something clipped on your finger? I have to have one soon and I'm dreading it.



It's not something to dread, but it's not my idea of fun either. You'll sleep. You'd be surprised what you can sleep through. You might need a nap after they discharge you, though...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 20, 2014)

Dromond said:


> It's not something to dread, but it's not my idea of fun either. You'll sleep. You'd be surprised what you can sleep through. You might need a nap after they discharge you, though...



Oh, I've already had two. This is something they make you do periodically to keep track of you and I've been dodging them for years. I need new supplies though and the supplier won't give them to me unless I see my doctor and my doctor won't give them to me unless I have another sleep study. I'm being a difficult patient.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 20, 2014)

Sans make-up, wet hair....
View attachment 115634


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 20, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Sans make-up, wet hair....
> View attachment 115634



Uh, wrong thread for this pic, Saisha! I should look so good!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 20, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Sans make-up, wet hair....
> View attachment 115634



...and totally gorgeous. :smitten:


----------



## Saisha (Jul 20, 2014)

BullseyeB said:


> Uh....



You are very beautiful  :bow:



Dr. Feelgood said:


> ...and....



and you Sir, I think, have been drinking!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 22, 2014)

This right here.. covered in sweat.. hot, red face.. after an hour of hard breathing, heart pounding martial arts class.


----------



## blue_eyes (Oct 5, 2014)

This is me last December at Starry Nights in Memphis. My bf and I stopped at Santa's Village for s'mores.


----------



## Saisha (Oct 6, 2014)

Thought I'd try one of those "duck face" poses....:doh:

View attachment 116819


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh the beauty of a Pulmonary Function Test.. NOT! 

View attachment 116822


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 24, 2014)

Great hopes that my face don't freeze this way.. Lol

View attachment 117115


----------



## Am Jim (Nov 1, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> Great hopes that my face don't freeze this way.. Lol
> 
> View attachment 117115



If it does at least you were making a face for dimensions! LOL


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 12, 2014)

*I was MORTIFIED to find an old school friend posted lots of high school pics on the 'dreaded' Facebook. I looked through and despite wishing my sofa would swallow me in one massive bite, I thought how UNATTRACTIVE these pictures of me actually were! I thought I was a lot prettier in my teens...  Facebook and old friends have a lot to answer for!  I think I am one of those women who has gotten better with age! (as I hope last modern day pic will testify lol) * 

View attachment sarah fat 1.jpg


View attachment sarah fat 2.jpg


View attachment sarah ash fat 3.jpg


View attachment ipod 2014 170.JPG


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 12, 2014)

For unattractive pictures, those are awfully attractive! If I had met someone who looked like you when I was in high school, I would've just stood there and gaped in wonderment. Come to think of it, I probably still would.


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> For unattractive pictures, those are awfully attractive! If I had met someone who looked like you when I was in high school, I would've just stood there and gaped in wonderment. Come to think of it, I probably still would.



*I never thought anything positive about those teenage pics but its truly beautiful when someone else can see a beauty you may never ever notice or acknowledge :kiss2: Thank you for being so kind and thoughtful. Maybe I need to chill-out and not be so hard on myself for all the things I never was :blush:

Thanks so much! :bow: xXx*


----------



## Tad (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm with the good Dr. on this one, for sure. Teenagers always have a certain awkwardness about them, but that is near-universal. So, allowing that you were in your teens, yah, you were really cute. I certainly would have been stealing glances your way if we'd been in school together.


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 12, 2014)

Tad said:


> I'm with the good Dr. on this one, for sure. Teenagers always have a certain awkwardness about them, but that is near-universal. So, allowing that you were in your teens, yah, you were really cute. I certainly would have been stealing glances your way if we'd been in school together.



*If only there were more people with similar attitudes to yourself and Dr Feelgood (his name doesn't lie cos I feel great!! lol) when I was in high school then my teenage years may have been smoother and contained a helluva lot less self criticism  Thank you :kiss2:

Loving all the previous pics of fellow Dimmer's, however, I am yet to see a face that is unattractive :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:*


----------



## BigCutieJuliet (Nov 17, 2014)

I know no one really knows me here yet, and this might not be so great to do for my 2nd ever post on the forum haha, but here goes anyway!


----------



## MasterMike (Nov 17, 2014)

BigCutieJuliet said:


> I know no one really knows me here yet, and this might not be so great to do for my 2nd ever post on the forum haha, but here goes anyway!



You are adorable!


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 19, 2014)

BigCutieJuliet said:


> I know no one really knows me here yet, and this might not be so great to do for my 2nd ever post on the forum haha, but here goes anyway!




*Ur pic is in NO WAY unattractive. U r really pretty!  xXx*


----------

